# Breeder Question



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

How did you get started as a breeder?

I've chosen my breed, found a mentor and have researched the possible health problems. I plan on starting with a male and getting as many titles on him as possible, in both conformation and sports as well as breed specific titles. 

I won't be getting my prospective male for another few years since I'm working on titling the dogs I have now. But it's never to early to start the research right? 

The breed I'm getting in to is the Australian Kelpie.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I love the kelpies! I fostered a GSD/Kelpie and he was such a great dog. Sorry, not a breeder-no advice, but wish you luck!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I had a kelpie, truly amazing dogs! Smart Smart !Smart! They are very high energy working dogs. You are in the right direction as far as doing all the research on this breed. Good Luck in your research.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

And you Doreen(skyizzy), were the one who helped me identify my foster!
I miss him so much!!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Kelpies! My boy is a GSD/Kelpie mix. I agree with Skyizzy, amazing dogs, super smart and very high energy. You're in for quite a lot of work! (But it's worth it!







) Do you know if you're going for show or working lines yet?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Jane, Did you get my pm?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Oranges81 How did you get started as a breeder?
> 
> I've chosen my breed, found a mentor and have researched the possible health problems. I plan on starting with a male and getting as many titles on him as possible, in both conformation and sports as well as breed specific titles.
> 
> ...


I think the steps you've already taken and are planning for the future are excellent ones and will have you well on your way to becoming a good breeder.

One question though... why a male? If your intention is to get into breeding, females are the backbone of any breeding program. Or are you thinking get a male to work and title and really up your involvement in the breed first, and then look into getting a female later down the road when you feel you're ready to breed? If so, that's an excellent idea. Just curious.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: skyizzyHey Jane, Did you get my pm?


The last one was about my puppy, none since.


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Oranges81 How did you get started as a breeder?
> ...


That's exactly what I'm doing. Lol. And I've already got two females in my house so I'm waiting for my oldest to get older so in the mean time, I can always train my male.


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chance's MomKelpies! My boy is a GSD/Kelpie mix. I agree with Skyizzy, amazing dogs, super smart and very high energy. You're in for quite a lot of work! (But it's worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking in to the working lines.


----------

